# Best Summer Tires for an 06 GTO (18")



## sseiyah (Aug 10, 2018)

I just bought my first GTO. Slightly modded with long pipes & catless with an unknown cam. 

Tire spin is terrible from a start and I get dangerous fishtailing on the 1-2 shift. I want to take it to the track and NOT have a 2.5 second 60 ft.

I currently have near-new 235/40/18 All-Seasons on it. I'd like to get some sticky summer tires for the rear. 

I'm looking for recommendations. I'd like something under $225/tire that is sticky/track friendly, tread-wear not really a concern, a 5k mile tire is fine by me. Car will only driven on sunny dry days. It has a stock suspension so I'm not sure if a 275/35/18 will rub.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nitto makes an NT-05 that is sticky/tacky and they have a 245/40/18 so you'd get a little more tread to the road. Don't know what the price is though A 275/35/18 will probably rub; you could try rolling your fenders and using a hammer on the inside of the fender well if it just needs a little "adjustment". Not sure how a 275 would fit on your 8" rims though but I'm sure it's been done before. Good luck!


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

I use nitto NT-05R for the track and occasional street outtings in non-rainy season. The R is the stickier "drag radial" compound. They work decent for what they are, hae tread for the street, hook with a good burnout and meet your price range. Nothing (especially on an 18") is gonna make that car hook at the hp range in the "summer street tire" catagory. Look for the type of drag radial that will suit your needs.


----------



## sseiyah (Aug 10, 2018)

johni53 said:


> Nitto makes an NT-05 that is sticky/tacky and they have a 245/40/18 so you'd get a little more tread to the road. Don't know what the price is though A 275/35/18 will probably rub; you could try rolling your fenders and using a hammer on the inside of the fender well if it just needs a little "adjustment". Not sure how a 275 would fit on your 8" rims though but I'm sure it's been done before. Good luck!


Great Recommendation. I went with the NT-05, did a burnout to get rid of the initial tire oils and drove 80 miles. After that it seems like less wheel spin off the line, seems like a little less spin from the 1-2 shift but I'm still getting a bit of screeching. I'm going to put a couple hundred miles DD'ing it to let them wear in a bit.


----------



## Foster (Aug 29, 2018)

I have nitto 275/35/18s and never experienced any rubbing. Traction is great until it rains. Then it'll fishtail all over the place


----------

